#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  practical reservoir simulation by carlson

## ahmedm

my friends i want to share this book with you,



really practical reservoir engineering and reservoir simulation book
a great reference 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


enjoy
Ahmed Al-AlawiSee More: practical reservoir simulation by carlson

----------


## Skystar

thanks

----------


## sinodas

thanks for share

----------


## rinrin

Thats wonderful ya Alawi....two thumbs!!

----------


## reservoir_engineer

thanks,

----------


## faria

Thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thank you Sir

----------


## ja_dome44

do you have "modern reservoir engineering : a simulation approach" book by Crichlow? pls send to me. via e mail : ja_dome44@hotmail.com. Thanks in advance.

----------


## coyee

I'vee been looking for this book for a year... Really appreciate it, thanks ahmedm..

----------


## ahmedm

dear Ja_dome44,

why do you need this book i think clarson book is really covering most of things you need in practical reservoir engineering
in my openion

please tell us about this book at least the contents
so if it is really ineresting i will try to get it

am sorry, but i want this forum more into discussion so there will be a really worthy
what i see if some one said i need this book the rest just asking 
did you search about the book about the contents is there any thing you are interested in
please share it with us all of us here to learn not just to download

please understand me i donot mean anything but making a point and critical one

for this book i put did any one try to discuss the contents of the book 
if we do so i think from the discussion even if other people donot have the book 
it will be to them as they do from a rich discussion from experience people from students from reservoir engineers
phd people this what we need to see in this forum 

please lets do this discuss every thing this is how we are going to develop and be better and better professionals with short time
bekive me. doesnt need to be a discussion thread by any of our friend in any subject

sometimes within three weeks nothing enw no body add or comment on most of threads
i now we are busy and and and but we should share knowledge this is the way to become knowledgable and technical to the marrow
in our bones

sorry for this am not angry but we need to rise

thanks alot for reading this comment
looking forward to see this forum as the best and as source of knowledge 


thanks

----------


## reservoirengineer

ahmedm

I agree with your comments. Most of us (including myself  :Big Grin:  ) were so busy to involve in the forum. I think I respect some of the contributors in the forum for sharing knowledge. 
Sometimes I felt a bit more comfortable (due to confidentiality of the nature of business) to discuss about the technical, asking questions here rather than in SPE TIG forums where you can exposed your identity to other companies, competitors, and partners. 

Reservoir Engineer

----------


## halim78

Thank you very much for this valuable book.

----------


## findaposition

I got it,thanks

See More: practical reservoir simulation by carlson

----------


## reefdece

thanksss

----------


## boomerangbomb99

thank you, friend

----------


## sarware

A.A. Ahmed, I need practical reservoir simulation by carlson urgently but the link you have provided seems to be invalid, as for it does not work properly. How can i find this book.

Best Regards,
Sarwar

----------


## ahmedm

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Try this please

----------


## tacochuck

Link's dead ahmedm, could i get another sir?

Thanks

----------


## Misfitz

I am also interested in the book...can you please update the link...Thank you very much.,...

----------


## yogi_process

The download link is dead...could someone upload it again??

----------


## amahaminer

me tooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Misfitz

anyone?...some one...can some one upload this...please

----------


## ginozky

Hey friends here is the link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## ahmedm

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yogi_process

Thank you !!

See More: practical reservoir simulation by carlson

----------


## ginozky

you're welcome friends
regards

----------


## doombuggy

Does anyone have the solved example data as stated in Chapter 20? 

Thanks

----------


## dipeshchopra

Hi all,
this book is no longer available. can somebody re-post the link.
Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Dipesh chopra

----------


## ginozky

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

the link is not dead

----------


## MAKTAR

Thanks a lot........  love this forum

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## husky

Hi Ahmed,

Can you upload this book again or send to my email:maplehusky99@gmail.com

----------


## adityasaxena

Hi Ahmed,

Can you upload this book again or send to my email:adityasaxena.itbhu@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## adityasaxena

Hi Ahmed,

Can you upload this book again or send to my email:adityasaxena.itbhu@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## duren_duren

Ahmed, can you upload this book again?
Thanks.

----------


## duren_duren

Ahmed, can you upload this book again?
Thanks.

----------


## rhett21

Hello, is this still available? All of the links are dead. Thank you

See More: practical reservoir simulation by carlson

----------

